# Nabba North West



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Does anyone have to results from it or got a link to where i could find them?.

thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Nabba_North_West/m_1083970/tm.htm


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

did anyone go to the show?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I placed 6th in the first timers in a line up of 16!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

dale_flex said:


> I placed 6th in the first timers in a line up of 16!


well done you'll kick their ar$e next time 


how long had you been training for before the comp?

im gonna be doing my first next may, wanna win it but be happy if in the top ten (as long as there wasnt only 9 in the line up lol)

like i said though hat off to you mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Been training since I was 16. Only 22 now. Weight on morning of show before any carbs was 12 stone 9lbs so was prob around 13 stone on stage. Will post some pics as soon as I get chance


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

dale_flex said:


> Been training since I was 16. Only 22 now. Weight on morning of show before any carbs was 12 stone 9lbs so was prob around 13 stone on stage. Will post some pics as soon as I get chance


pics would be good mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just received my cd today off Alex Mac so heres some pics as promised. I placed sixth in the first timers in a line up of 17 and im only 22.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

what you think?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

very impressive mate cracking legs!

whats the next one on ya hit list mate?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure yet mate. I'm planning a break from all chemicals till 2007 now to let me body (and wallet) recover. Then probably aim for the north west 2008 and aim for top 3 in first timers and qualification for the britain.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

what was ya contest prep like dale?

didnt know you could go in for first timers more than once!

sounds abit strange if you know what i mean mate

what cycles you done past mate? any IGF or growth upto your contest atall?

nosey [email protected] arent i lol

i think this lad deserves some rep points for his efforts,..mines on its way mate ...well done!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I always thought you weren't supposed to do first timers more than once. But the lad who won the nabba north west first timers had also won the first timers the previous week at the pendle valley. And a few of the competitors had also competed before so don't see any reason why I shouldn't mate.

COntest prep was a bit manic to be honets mate as ten weeks out I had a viral infection and eating was poor and i didn't train for 10 days so from 9 weeks out I was playing catch up. I did use 100i.u's of gh 5i'u's a day for 20 days from 5 weeks out with low dose t3's and some clen. I was also doing 90 mins cv per day. Regarding gear I was only doing 3 winny shots per week for last 6 weeks


----------



## paddddy (May 11, 2007)

was it the southport show on the sunday last month u entered the first timers and come 6th cause a guy i know john deakins came sixth in the fisrt timers


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

If you look at the date of the post(s), they were all posted in 2006!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I did it last year mate


----------



## sbrooks (Apr 28, 2008)

Lee said:


> Does anyone have to results from it or got a link to where i could find them?.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Lee


Hi mate, not sure on all results but I know a guy called Tommy

got 1st in Novice (he was thick & shredded, unbelieveable), I was in his category last month in British Lakes Classic, (my 1st show!), not too sure about others (would love to know as I was in the first timers this time).


----------

